# Halloweenheads!



## seventhsoncreative (Oct 30, 2010)

Anyone out there have any tips for other budding photographers on really capturing those autumnal colours?
Would be much appreciated if you have any photographs of anything Halloweeny or autumnal to put up on our hints and tips blog. Will be uploading some of our own photo's taken on the 31st to bring some seasonal spirit to our community.
Any example images and advice would be great for our readers, and don't forget to name-check yourselves too!

Thanks again,
seventhsoncreative

Happy Halloween!

http://seventhsoncreative.blogspot.com/


----------

